# HE 162



## schlosser (Dec 21, 2009)

The henikle 162 was the best plane of world war 2 with out a dought. It was better than the P 51, ME 262, AND THE SPIT FIRE


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2009)

do some serious research first before making a broad uninformed statement ............


----------



## schlosser (Dec 21, 2009)

What i stay up all night reashing.I am only twelve and i know more about world war 2 aviation than u


----------



## schlosser (Dec 21, 2009)

I really got cocked up when I messed with big E ~


----------



## schlosser (Dec 21, 2009)

THE HE 162 WAS THE BEST THATS JUST HOW IT IS


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2009)

oh man, I smell smoke.


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2009)

I knew right after his first post the wee one was going to get a MK 108 HE-I round right up his lily white a**


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 21, 2009)

He's 12, he must have flown a few.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2009)

schlosser said:


> What i stay up all night reashing.I am only twelve and i know more about world war 2 aviation than u



This is the one that had me run to the fallout shelter!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2009)

JUSTICE SERVED !


----------



## piet (Dec 21, 2009)

Dear experten,

As if you've guys ever flown in a P51 ME262 spitfire.... you also have all your information from books, Friends...

relatives and here say!


All the best
Piet


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2009)

The diminishing gene pool


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

The Ghost of Destroyer?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Isn't "dought" another name for idiot?


----------



## davebender (Dec 21, 2009)

> I am only twelve and i know more about world war 2 aviation than u


When I was 12 years old most kids still had a bit of respect for adults. Evidently the MTV generation lost that characteristic.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2009)

The phrase 'Mental pygmy' comes to mind.


----------



## Roelf (Dec 22, 2009)

Some advice to our young friend. NEVER NEVER NEVER trust your Playstation or I-box or whatever computer game you got your info from. Historical fact has it that NO He 162 ever crossed paths with any Allied aircraft ----- by the time Heinkel had all the bugs sorted out there were no trained pilots or any fuel left to fly it. An He 162A-2 of II Gruppe, Jagdgeshwader I is in storage at RAF St Athan --- maybe they'll let you fly it.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 22, 2009)

This ... IDIOT...being banned, I agree with 2000000%!!!!!!


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 22, 2009)

Roelf said:


> Some advice to our young friend. NEVER NEVER NEVER trust your Playstation or I-box or whatever computer game you got your info from. Historical fact has it that NO He 162 ever crossed paths with any Allied aircraft ----- by the time Heinkel had all the bugs sorted out there were no trained pilots or any fuel left to fly it. An He 162A-2 of II Gruppe, Jagdgeshwader I is in storage at RAF St Athan --- maybe they'll let you fly it.



I remember reading in the last week of the war one got into combat ? Not sure of the outcome


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 22, 2009)

The He 162 finally saw combat in mid-April. On 19 April, a captured Royal Air Force fighter pilot informed his German interrogators that he had been shot down by a jet fighter matching the description of the He 162. The Heinkel and its pilot were lost as well, shot down by an RAF Hawker Tempest while on approach. Though still in training, I./JG 1 had scored a number of kills beginning in mid-April, but had also lost 13 He 162s and 10 pilots. 10 of the aircraft were operational losses, caused by flameouts and sporadic structural failures. Only two of the 13 aircraft were actually shot down. The He 162's 30-minute fuel capacity also caused problems, as at least two of JG 1's pilots were killed attempting emergency landings after exhausting their fuel.


From Wiki (not a reliable source but feel free to correct me )


----------



## riacrato (Dec 22, 2009)

I think the wiki entry is wrong on the fuel capacity, but that's my personal opinion. I will check for sources later, but IIRC the "30 minutes" was the original requirement for the volksjaeger project that has since then been assumed for the actual He 162 for lack of reliable sources on that plane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2009)

I bet this was Destroyer25 part 2!


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2009)

probably his kid brother


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone knows what "reashing" is?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

I think he left out a few letters - I think he meant "researching", something he obvious didn't do with the forum before posting.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, I thought I had a chance to extent my US-vocabulary. Ah well, another gamer down the drain.


----------



## otftch (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys know who the real flyers are.......this from the wife.
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

...and the stupid shall be punished.


----------



## verner (Dec 22, 2009)

I blame it all on that 70's book: "I'm OK -You're OK".


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah, because some obviously are NOT!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

That's what I get for being out. 
I missed all the funnies.

All I know is that at 12 I wouldn't have been left to my own devices on a computer.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That's what I get for being out.
> I missed all the funnies.
> 
> All I know is that at 12 I wouldn't have been left to my own devices on a computer.
> ...



I was at a Best Buy store the other day and saw a 5yr old with his own Blackberry!!! I could see me at 6 yr, telling my dad, "I want the keys to the car!"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I was at a Best Buy store the other day and saw a 5yr old with his own Blackberry!!! I could see me at 6 yr, telling my dad, "I want the keys to the car!"


 
He started giving the keys to me when I was 7.... sort of.

We lived out in the country and I would go out and start the truck every morning during the winter months.
Tell a kid to go out and start a vehicle so it can warm up for their Dad when it's below freezing these days.
Kids were a utilitarian item then.

No TV remote: Have the kid turn on the TV and change the channel
Left something upstairs: Send the kid to get it, or the dog.
Phone is Ringing: Have the kid go get it for you and stretch the cord all the way across the room to you.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2009)

are we brothers?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

I must be related too! Thank God back then there were only 3 or 4 channels. It would have really stunk if there were the number there are today.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> are we brothers?


In spirit if nothing else...
The late 60's and early 70's were a different time.

When did you get your first color TV ?
We got ours in 1980.
Up until then it was an old B&W 17 or 19 inch TV with rabbit ears.
When we got the 4th TV channel in our area it was a cause for celebration.
If we hadn't move to California I don't think we would have got a color TV even then.


Wheels


----------



## davparlr (Dec 26, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> He started giving the keys to me when I was 7.... sort of.
> 
> We lived out in the country and I would go out and start the truck every morning during the winter months.
> Tell a kid to go out and start a vehicle so it can warm up for their Dad when it's below freezing these days.
> ...



That's how I was raised and what I told my kids there were for!

We didn't have a TV until I was 10!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

Had a B/W 15" all my early life until I was in my 20s and out of the house.

ahhhhh, the 500 ft curly phone cord. The TV channel DIAL. Rabbit ears (wait - I still have them!). No microwave oven. TV dinners had foil on them. CDs were rather large and made of vinyl.......


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Had a B/W 15" all my early life until I was in my 20s and out of the house.
> 
> ahhhhh, the 500 ft curly phone cord. The TV channel DIAL. Rabbit ears (wait - I still have them!). No microwave oven. TV dinners had foil on them. CDs were rather large and made of vinyl.......



I still have the rabbit ears too.
They are on a 25 inch color TV that we hooked up to cable.
I just looked and the rabbit ears are still plugged in too. 


Wheels


----------

